# I need a wee! *



## kosh

So we're potty training...


DS is doing quite well, but every time he needs a wee he spends a good amount of time reminding me that he does not want me to go with him and he can go alone.
So today we were playing in his room and he gets up and runs away "I need a wee, I need a wee", then he stops and shouts "no Mummy, G goes alone", then he stops again and checks I'm not coming before finally making it to the bathroom. A few seconds later I hear ... "oh f**k"!

:blush:

To clarify - I've never said that to him when/if he didn't make it to the potty.


----------



## AngelUK

LOL that is so funny! 
Sounds like G is very independent already! :D
My boys show NO interest in potty training. :/


----------



## charlie15

Lol! No potty training here just yet, but we have had several f**ks!!!! muttered!


----------



## Indigo77

Lol!


----------



## Bevziibubble

LOL! :haha:


----------



## daneuse27

2 year olds are saying the F- word? :nope: Not sure if I was reading this properly..lol!


----------



## clio

LOL! Little G is hilarious! As for the "f*ck" thing, it's amazing how they can hear something just one time and make it part of their vocab. OH and LO were at a Heritage Park, and J tried to talk to one of the women running an exhibit. The woman ignored him and then walked away. My OH muttered under his breath, "what a b!tch!" J somehow heard it and yelled after the woman, "What a B!TCH!" When OH told that to me, I cried from laughing. :rofl:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Sadly, I am to blame in our house...I do say 'for f*** sake' when I am annoyed ( I switched to the Irish 'feck' and even put 'oh, for fairy's sake' but Finn thinks the original is funniest - he imitates everything he hears and some of it very sweet, but am so embarrassed about the f*** word...


----------



## Indigo77

Every day, once it's dark outside, N says "Where the hell is M?!" 

I guess I said it one too many times when DH was late coming home from work. 

Whoopsies..


----------



## daneuse27

clio said:


> LOL! Little G is hilarious! As for the "f*ck" thing, it's amazing how they can hear something just one time and make it part of their vocab. OH and LO were at a Heritage Park, and J tried to talk to one of the women running an exhibit. The woman ignored him and then walked away. My OH muttered under his breath, "what a b!tch!" J somehow heard it and yelled after the woman, "What a B!TCH!" When OH told that to me, I cried from laughing. :rofl:

You have a point, they do learn fast. And I can sympathize especially with when you touch something hot, get hurt/startled, drop something, etc. Swear words are bound to come out then and it is funny how quickly kids pick up on them.

About your story though.. I don't know, I find that a little unsettling. Yes, she was unkind, rude and heartless but your OH could have used any of those words instead of swearing. I wouldn't want my son learning from an early age that its ok to call women bitches when he doesn't like how they act :shrug:


----------



## AngelUK

I don't know why that would be so "unsettling" to you? Naturally calling someone a bitch in front of a small child is not the way to go and I am sure he was mortified when his son called it after the woman. But if it had been a man and clio's husband had muttered "b***ard" under his breath, would you have found that unsettling too? I really don't think that clio's husband has anger issues towards women, if that is what is worrying you.
I don't like the b word much myself but I won't deny that I have used it. Just so far luckily not in front of my boys.


----------



## daneuse27

AngelUK said:


> I don't know why that would be so "unsettling" to you? Naturally calling someone a bitch in front of a small child is not the way to go and I am sure he was mortified when his son called it after the woman. But if it had been a man and clio's husband had muttered "b****ard" under his breath, would you have found that unsettling too? I really don't think that clio's husband has anger issues towards women, if that is what is worrying you.
> I don't like the b word much myself but I won't deny that I have used it. Just so far luckily not in front of my boys.

Not so much that the husband used it (although I think he could/should have picked a better word to use in front of his son..)
More so that the child picked up on it and now knows how to use it. I dunno, maybe I'm too old fashioned :shrug: just the idea of toddlers not only knowing how to swear, but also putting those words to use is what seems unsettling to me.

If I were the dad, I would probably tell my son that it's a bad word, I shouldn't have used it, and neither should he. But again, maybe I'm living in the 90s when kids under 10 rarely swore, and kids under 5 barely had those words in their vocabulary.


----------



## AngelUK

No one is advocating the use of bad words here but sometimes they slip out and bright kids pick it up in a snap. 
I think that the more you tell a child that it is a bad word, the more they want to use it. If however you try and make them think you said a harmless word that sounds similar, then you will have more success in eradicating it from their use. At least this held true for us when one of my boys picked up on a FFS muttered under the breath. We said Oh you want to read The Fox's Socks? Here it is. (it's a book by Julia Donaldson). He no longer says those bad words.


----------



## Kitty_love

Lighten up Daneuse27! Stories about toddlers saying inappropriate things at inappropriate times are hilarious!

In my experience, "judgy judgy" people are just unhappy in themselves and then take pleasure in judging others in order to make themselves feel better. Sad.


----------



## daneuse27

Kitty_love said:


> Lighten up Daneuse27! Stories about toddlers saying inappropriate things at inappropriate times are hilarious!
> 
> In my experience, "*judgy judgy" people are just unhappy in themselves and then take pleasure in judging others in order to make themselves feel better. Sad.*



What you said there is also a judgement of me though!

I acknowledged that I'm probably just very old fashioned, so it struck me as more sad than funny.
Anyways point taken, I won't post here again.


----------



## clio

My husband's response to this all: "But she WAS a b!tch!"

I know that daneuse is no longer visiting this thread, but she must have grown up in a totally different version of the 90s than I did. I had a real potty mouth back then.


----------



## AngelUK

lol clio. Didn't we all at some point. :)


----------



## kosh

hey - this thread made it to 'Featured tales from the crib"! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## AngelUK

:haha: brilliant!


----------



## clio

No way! Congrats, Kosh!


----------



## Larkspur

clio said:


> My husband's response to this all: "But she WAS a b!tch!"
> 
> I know that daneuse is no longer visiting this thread, but she must have grown up in a totally different version of the 90s than I did. I had a real potty mouth back then.

LOL, yep, when I read that, I was like, I grew up in the 70s, and 90s kids were potty mouths in comparison! But I still can't feel terribly saddened by a guy muttering a bad word about a woman who ignored a toddler. If it were me, and a man, I would definitely be muttering, "What a d**k!"


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Kosh! Wohooooo!


----------



## kosh

this is great, I'm being congratulated for my son's swearing! :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

lol!


----------



## kosh

he actually calls his dad 'viejo loco' which means crazy old man :haha:
It's no ones but DH's fault!


----------



## AngelUK

lol! How does your DH like it?


----------



## kosh

AngelUK said:


> lol! How does your DH like it?

He laughs. it started as a joke between us but G picked it up immediately and now uses papa/viejo loco 50/50 :dohh:


----------



## skyesmom

hahaha no way! just read through the whole thread and your kids are hilarious!


----------



## BabyMamma93

Hahah thats funny, i hate when people make you feel like a bad parent just because your child picked up a bad word, yeah we all should try not to swear in front of kiddies, but as a pp said, its not easy, when you say, stub your toe, idk about anyone else but the first thing that comes out of my mouth is a swear word, lately if i hurt my self its 'oh you b*tch' or the other B word. im not proud but it is what it is, and if my LB ever picked up that i said b*tch id make him aware that a girl dog is a bitch and i have one of those.

i was once swimming with my cousin and my auntie, he had the little swimmers nappy on, when he was putting it on his foot got stuck, he shouted out 'Oh sh*t' it was funny but we had to hide our amusement,
what i dont agree with is punishing the child, my OHs sister has a 2 year old, and ive heard her loads of times swearing, she was misbehaving and her mum said 'oh fuck off' (no i dont agree with this either but it wasnt me that said it. anyway her daughter said 'no you fuck off' she got told off but then said it again, so she smacked her legs, she said it again...

one thing i must say was funny, although again i dont agree with swearing intentionally infront of a child and defo not how she did, but the result was funny;
she was leaving our house and saying bye, she said to her daughter 'say in-a-bit dog shit' her reply was 'yeah in-a-bit doggy' :haha:


----------

